# Bahia Principe Residences Tulum



## kirby43 (Feb 16, 2014)

My wife and I visited Bahia Principe in Tulum this year. We are very interested in this area and would like to find someone who has lived there, does live there or is considering living there as we are. We believe the iminities of the resort area and potential lifestyle the area provides are very attractive to us as a potential place to retire, but would like to see if others agree!


----------

